# young female cat for rehoming Glasgow



## justme (Aug 15, 2010)

I am looking for a loving home for a wee female black and white cat, about 4  5 months old, she still has her milk teeth and is not neutered yet, I am not sure if she has been vaccinated or chipped. She is very playful and likes everything that dangles. She loves cuddles, is not fussy about food and she is fully litter trained.

I took her on because I was afraid the previous owner could abandon her. The only reason for letting her go is that unfortunately she and my other 2 cats do not get along very well. They are all uncomfortable and the situation is stressful for all of them, but I am not very relaxed with the idea of getting her in to a shelter. I would rather rehome her to someone who can guarantee her a good life.

She is very people friendly, but I don't know about children or dogs, she has been kept indoors. As she is a bit bossy, I feel she is best kept on her own. She is probably to bouncy for an elderly lady too.

I can provide a cat bed, food bowls, litter tray and toys and I can travel within reasonable distance.

If you have further questions please get in touch. Below I have added some pictures of her 

Many thanks in advance!

heide


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Are your cats girls? Sometimes they dislike same sex but are okay with opposite sex.

She's such a sweetie :001_wub:

Really wish I could take her but we already have the 3 boys 

Hope you can find her a home soon xx


----------



## justme (Aug 15, 2010)

My other 2 cats are a female and a male, both around 6 years old and neutered, brother and sister, they are a real team and have been my compagnions since their age of 8 weeks. 

The older female is showing hostility towards the young cat, the boy is ok so far but can't be bothered playing with the cutie all the time. None of them is comfortable, not even me. I really hope I can find her a new home, she deserves it.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Call your vet and ask for reputable rescues who will neuter her before rehoming, or look in Yellow Pages for numbers.

Rescues are experienced in placing cats in good homes and if they can help, welcome their assistance. If you do rehome yourself, do not do so until she is spayed!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try

Pat at Welcome!

www.catactiontrust.co.uk

Cat Action Trust North Lanarkshire

Cat Action Trust 1977

Blue Cross - Scotland adoption centre

Cat Concern - Home

Cats Protection - Glasgow Adoption Centre

Cats Protection - Glasgow

Animal Helpline 03000 999 999 | Scottish SPCA

Cat Action Trust 1977 Home

CLYDE VALLEY CAT RESCUE
Based in Lanark, South Lanarkshire, ML9
Rescue & rehoming unwanted and abandoned cats & kittens, and offering general advice on the care and welfare of cats.
Tel: 07756 702 668
Email: [email protected]

CATFLAP
Tel: 0141 423 3246
Email: [email protected]

Inverclyde Cat Rescue

Park Farm Animal Sanctuary - Helping to make a difference

| saving one life at a time

ALLANDALE ANIMAL SANCTUARY
Rescuing and rehoming cats, dogs, horses, sheep, pigs, goats, rabbits, guinea pigs etc. since 1984. Good, loving homes always needed.
Sanctuary: Easter Baton Farm, West Benhar Road, Harthill, Lanarkshire, ML7 5TG
Tel: 01501 823 860

CAT ADVISORY & RESCUE SERVICE
Liz Cliff, Tel: 0141 569 0005
Jan Kennedy, Tel: 01236 726506

HAMILTON CAT RESCUE
Tel: 01698 887977


----------

